# Does your puppy enjoy going for walks?



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny loves a good walk! We attract quite a bit of attention since he is so darn cute and friendly (if I do say so myself), so it takes us forever to get anywhere.

He hates the heat though, so if it's hot out, he will keep laying down in any shade we pass. 

It's getting kind of old that he insists on holding the leash in his mouth and essentially walking himself, but, I know this too shall pass - along with the fact that I can't walk through the house without a dog hanging from my pants.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That is too cute, re:dogs hanging off your pant legs! I'll have to wear shorts!!ound:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

lise said:


> That is too cute, re:dogs hanging off your pant legs! I'll have to wear shorts!!ound:


 No lie... here he is RIGHT NOW! I made the mistake of wearing pants with ties at the bottom. Clearly, I will be changing.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

puppies are so darn cute for a reason. i don't miss all those 'this too shall pass' moments that have now passed. give me my awesome, trained 2 yo any day . time moves really fast though!

oh and as for walks, my Have LOVES walks. it still takes forever to get anywhere though - he loves to sniff everything, and hunt for discarded food, and then of course say hi to everyone we meet. he'll go for walks happily in the rain even.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> i don't miss all those 'this too shall pass' moments that have now passed. give me my awesome, trained 2 yo any day


Amen, sista!

Let me remind you, I have been dealing with the cute puppy stage since Feb 9th (before Benny was even born!). We had adopted a rescue that we sadly had to give back after 8 weeks because of fear aggression. Yup - I have been housebreaking a dog since Feb!

So, although I think Benny is the cutest thing around, I am kind of over the puppy stuff and am looking forward to a trained dog. I will tell you this though, I find I am a lot stricter with Benny in terms of training, than I think I would have been had I not been doing this for the second time. This is a good thing! IMO, dogs don't benefit from being treated like children.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Benny is so darn cute! The puppy stage doesn't last long though and you'll soon have a well trained dog. Havanese are the cutest dogs around aren't they? 

Tucker LOVES going for walks. He doesn't like the hot weather either, but he'll go for a walk no matter what it's doing outside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> Amen, sista!
> 
> Let me remind you, I have been dealing with the cute puppy stage since Feb 9th (before Benny was even born!). We had adopted a rescue that we sadly had to give back after 8 weeks because of fear aggression. Yup - I have been housebreaking a dog since Feb!
> 
> So, although I think Benny is the cutest thing around, I am kind of over the puppy stuff and am looking forward to a trained dog. I will tell you this though, I find I am a lot stricter with Benny in terms of training, than I think I would have been had I not been doing this for the second time. This is a good thing! IMO, dogs don't benefit from being treated like children.


Actually, I DO think dogs benefit from being treated like children... Fairl, lovingly and firmly.

And yes, Kodi LOVES his walks, but most of the time on leash is actual WALK time. He can nose and sniff around when he is off leash or when I say, "take a break". If he's on leash and I'm moving, he is expected to move with me.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I generally walk Timmy twice a day, in the morning with just me and in the afternoon with his neighborhood buddies. We are referred to as the Dog Posse, there are six of us, all girls except for Timmy. I refer to the group as Timmy's harem. Anyway, Timmy thoroughly enjoys his afternoon walk way more then his morning one. Funny thing is when we walk in the morning he'll only go right out of the driveway, never left, go figure. :frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie ADORES walks also. BUT I am SO thankful that she doesn't HAVE to have one... somedays things are just SO crazy that I don't have time and she has to settle for some fetch in the house. THAT is one of the millions of things I love about this breed!! 
She typically get 1 30 minute walk a day, in the evening when it is cool enough.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody likes to sniff every piece of grass individually and every flower he encounters. When I take him it's for his enjoyment so I let him. He's a "stop and smell the roses" sort of dog!

I feel badly because I'd like to get him out more, but I've been having major problems with asthma and allergies of late and everything is giving me major asthma attacks so he hasn't been getting out as much as I'd like.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie ADORES walks also. BUT I am SO thankful that she doesn't HAVE to have one... somedays things are just SO crazy that I don't have time and she has to settle for some fetch in the house. THAT is one of the millions of things I love about this breed!!
> She typically get 1 30 minute walk a day, in the evening when it is cool enough.


Yeah, Kodi was very distracted in training if he didn't get a walk first for his first two years. After that , he settled down, and while he LOVES his walks, (especially off-leash walks in the woods) he can concentrate and do his work with or without. Since his injury last spring, I do try to follow his exercize routine, and take him for at least a 20 minutes before he does anything strenuous.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie ADORES walks also. BUT I am SO thankful that she doesn't HAVE to have one... somedays things are just SO crazy that I don't have time and she has to settle for some fetch in the house. THAT is one of the millions of things I love about this breed!!
> She typically get 1 30 minute walk a day, in the evening when it is cool enough.


Yeah, Kodi was very distracted in training if he didn't get a walk first for his first two years. After that , he settled down, and while he LOVES his walks, (especially off-leash walks in the woods) he can concentrate and do his work with or without. Since his injury last spring, I do try to follow his exercize routine, and take him for at least a 20 minutes before he does anything strenuous.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Actually, I DO think dogs benefit from being treated like children... Fairl, lovingly and firmly.


 Agreed! I guess what I meant was "spoiled children".


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> I generally walk Timmy twice a day, in the morning with just me and in the afternoon with his neighborhood buddies. We are referred to as the Dog Posse, there are six of us, all girls except for Timmy. I refer to the group as Timmy's harem. Anyway, Timmy thoroughly enjoys his afternoon walk way more then his morning one. Funny thing is when we walk in the morning he'll only go right out of the driveway, never left, go figure. :frusty:


 I need a picture of this! Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie ADORES walks also. BUT I am SO thankful that she doesn't HAVE to have one... somedays things are just SO crazy that I don't have time and she has to settle for some fetch in the house. THAT is one of the millions of things I love about this breed!!
> She typically get 1 30 minute walk a day, in the evening when it is cool enough.


 Agreed!

My mom's Havanese will only poop when walked. That would Never work in my world. In her world - retired, all the time in the world - it's not a problem.

As for fetch - my boys are over the moon that Benny loves to play fetch!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie ADORES walks also. BUT I am SO thankful that she doesn't HAVE to have one... somedays things are just SO crazy that I don't have time and she has to settle for some fetch in the house. THAT is one of the millions of things I love about this breed!!
> She typically get 1 30 minute walk a day, in the evening when it is cool enough.


Agree, it makes it easier too when there is extreme weather outside. Henry gladly will trade inside fetch exercise for his walks. Though it is nice when he can get outside for fresh air and greeting other dogs!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BennyBoy said:


> Benny loves a good walk! We attract quite a bit of attention since he is so darn cute and friendly (if I do say so myself), so it takes us forever to get anywhere.
> 
> He hates the heat though, so if it's hot out, he will keep laying down in any shade we pass.
> 
> It's getting kind of old that he insists on holding the leash in his mouth and essentially walking himself, but, I know this too shall pass - along with the fact that I can't walk through the house without a dog hanging from my pants.


I used to love the pup days when walking and everyone would come up for a look. Enjoy. You're probably right the leash mouthing will pass eventually. But here's a quick easy remedy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> Agreed! I guess what I meant was "spoiled children".


Agreed there too!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Charly loves her walks on or off leash. We start off in training mode and end the same way. I think it helps with patients and gives me extra training time with her. Our closest dog park is the beach and to get there we have to walk the board walk with distractions. She has it down at 10 months so I change places to change things up. When we walk in our neighborhood same thing. I use an extension leash but start out loose leash walking and make her leave it and heal. Leave it is great for the ankle / cargo pant strings. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis so had to nip that ankle thing right away.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> No lie... here he is RIGHT NOW! I made the mistake of wearing pants with ties at the bottom. Clearly, I will be changing.


Count yourself lucky, at least he doesn't bite your toes thinking they are cute little toys with red tips on them. :frusty: (yeah...been there done that). ound:


----------

